# [360/PS3] Final Fantasy XIII Discussion



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, This is the start, of what should be a very long thread to come.. It's now official.. Final Fantasy Xiii will be coming out 9-03-2010 to both US/UK. Via this link here 

I, like most, have grown up via Final Fantasy. It being a staple of a series for me to play. I really don't care to much for "tactics" versions, but the final fantasy series has been an enjoyable time for me to play. 

But, after you watch the video, you'll see how much this game has changed via being in the "new era" of "console" gaming.. 

I start this for a Discussion, for all of us, to start on all levels of "Console" talks.. 360/Ps3 alike.. This one will be coming out via both, and at same time. There is no PC talks, that I know of, at this time.. It would be great to see it come.. But, we all know the head ache FF7 was... But, then again, it was due to them not "knowing" the hardware.. IMO at lease.


So, lets talk!


Note: It's Listed as "day/Month/Year" So March-9-2010

Man, I'm pre-ordering mine next pay!!!



*"Influential and always pushing new boundaries, FINAL FANTASY has transcended generations and cultures for over 20 years. Behind each entry in the series is a team of the most talented minds devoting years of their craft to create. Now, the creative minds that brought you FINAL FANTASY VII and FINAL FANTASY X take the acclaimed series into an entirely new realm with FINAL FANTASY XIII, an entry that touts the series' most impressive cinematic experience, once again setting the new standard in RPG gaming.

Square Enix is truly excited to announce that FINAL FANTASY XIII will be released on March 9, 2010. The much anticipated FINAL FANTASY XIII is the first FINAL FANTASY title developed specifically for high-definition consoles, and also marks the beginning of a brand new chapter in the franchise, FABULA NOVA CRYSTALLIS FINAL FANTASY XIII.

Dealt a fate that marks them a threat to Cocoon humankind's floating haven in the sky Lightning, Snow and the others must find the strength within themselves to break free of their curse and fight for what they believe in. An immersive story of destiny, decisions and faith is about to unravel."*

The date has been set. The rest is up to you."


Via if you where signed up, I AM!, for Square Enix's newsletter


*Paradigm Shift:*



Japanese
 | 
English
 | 
Description
Attacker (ATK) |	Commando (COM) 
|Build attack chains more easily with enhanced strength.
Blaster (BLA) 
	| 
Ravager (RAV)
 |Charge enemy chain gauges with concentrated attacks.
Defender (DEF) 
	| 
Sentinel (SEN)
 	|
Enhancer (ENH) 	
| 
Synergist (SYN)
|Support allies with an array of magical enhancements.
Healer (HLR) 	
|
 Medic (MED) 
	|
Jammer (JAM) 
	| 
Saboteur (SAB)
 |	

Why did they have to go and do that! 


In the battle system of the game, the player can only control one character at a time. The other party members' actions can, however, be affected by a system called the "Paradigm Shift" ("Optima Change" in the Japanese version), which was explained by Motomu Toriyama at Gamescom 2009.

Paradigms are described as "stances" or "classes" that the characters temporarily take during battles to define the abilities they use. However, they are more strict than job classes; for example, the character with a Healer's role equipped can do nothing but heal, while the Attacker's role forces the character to only attack with physical and magical strikes.

The paradigms can be changed at any time to suit the situation at hand. However, they cannot be changed individually to each character, only for the whole party at a time. Thus, a paradigm is a combination of three roles. Possible paradigm variations count up to hundreds. The roles used are shown as colored abbreviations next to the characters' names in the battle screen.

Confirmed paradigms include Aggression, All for One, Dualcasting, Overwhelm, Peacemaker, Relentless Assault, Slash & Burn, The Ettin, Decimation, Smart Bomb, Tireless Charge and Vanguard.


*Trailer/Interview*
GC 09: Interview Part II
September Interview
Japanese 5min trailer


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Um i thought FF13 was supposed to BE a pc release and ported to consoles? Thats what everyone was saying before.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Um i thought FF13 was supposed to BE a pc release and ported to consoles? Thats what everyone was saying before.



Nope, it's developed for the 360/Ps3. Suppose to be a Ps3 exclusive but it was one of the games that the old Sony pres forgot to sign on to when developing the Ps3. So, Square is developing another called "Final Fantasy XIII Versus".

All pre-sales show that there isn't a PC version to buy, and I believe that if you go to G4tv.com (I can't due to work filters) it will show via "tags" ps3/360 game.. Meaning no PC news.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Did a little google work and supposedly the confusion from E3 came that they are developing the game on PC but its going to be PS3 and 360 only. Pretty fucking gay considering it would look so much better on a PC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Did a little google work and supposedly the confusion from E3 came that they are developing the game on PC but its going to be PS3 and 360 only. Pretty fucking gay considering it would look so much better on a PC.



Yeah, it's a shame... We now have the ability to "port" games to the computer better then we did back then when they did it for Final Fantasy 7... I don't know how Last Remnant did via PC... I know I played the demo but even after buying it on 360, it wasn't a title I wanted to spend XX on to get on PC as well..


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a nifty way of playing new releases without pirating so i dont worry bout the money part. I just was reallllly hoping for 13 to be on PC so i can actually play it. I have 12 and x-2 but they dont really play well on the emulator.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

I remember that they claimed this game would make 100% usage of the PS3's power. I am very eagerly anticipating this game.

I thought that it included a Versus mode and didn't know they were actually making an entirely different game for it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

It may take full use of the cpu but the gpu is pretty maxed out already. By all means, its only a 7900 series strapped in a plastic bbq.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice! Sony will be happy as I wasn't going to buy a PS3 until this game was released (or I had a need for a Blu-Ray player).

Certainly looking forward to it. Like you I grew up on FF, played them all (console, no hand-held), enjoyed Tactics, and even named my daughters Aeris and Celes.

Though as an "old timer" gamer, I'll honestly be surprised if it's able to capture the spirit of the earlier games. Luckily I have a lot of good memories built up and can enjoy the eye candy in this case as long as the gameplay and story isn't completely flat.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I have a nifty way of playing new releases without pirating so i dont worry bout the money part. I just was reallllly hoping for 13 to be on PC so i can actually play it. I have 12 and x-2 but they dont really play well on the emulator.



Yeah, With me, if there is a pc version of the game, I get both.. Only if the version I get, is good enough to spend the extra money to get it on the Console/PC... 

I was hoping also that I would be able to play it on PC.. I was going to keep my 360.. But, once I saw that Versus looks the way it does... I just say to  the hell and went with the ps3.. that way I wouldn't have to grab it when 13 came out...

I'll have to find the emulator version of 12.. I had it on PS2, but ex-fiance's brother Gamestoped my whole Ps2 collection when she broke up with me...


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss man. I bought my PS2 copy at Gamestop when my gf worked there


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Nice! Sony will be happy as I wasn't going to buy a PS3 until this game was released (or I had a need for a Blu-Ray player).
> 
> Certainly looking forward to it. Like you I grew up on FF, played them all (console, no hand-held), enjoyed Tactics, and even named my daughters Aeris and Celes.
> 
> Though as an "old timer" gamer, I'll honestly be surprised if it's able to capture the spirit of the earlier games. Luckily I have a lot of good memories built up and can enjoy the eye candy in this case as long as the gameplay and story isn't completely flat.



I've all ways wanted to call my daughter (if I ever have one) Aeris.. lol.. 

I'm happy that they are able to capture the herritage of Final Fantasy into 13.. You see a lot of Series now a day, just branch off to "something new" and it turns to be crap.. But, I don't think 13 will be one of those..


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup I got the email CS and all I can say is "It's about time Square Enix", I've been stuck playing Dissidia ATM until this thing is released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I remember that they claimed this game would make 100% usage of the PS3's power. I am very eagerly anticipating this game.
> 
> I thought that it included a Versus mode and didn't know they were actually making an entirely different game for it.



Dissidia was their "vs" game that they where developing.. Final Fantasy XIII Versus is going to be their "dark" game.. I'm liking it more then the regular one.. Not because of it being a male as role, but the art work just tickle's my taste buds more then FF13... But, that doesn't mean I'm not grabbing 13! 



bogmali said:


> Yup I got the email CS and all I can say is "It's about time Square Enix", I've been stuck playing Dissidia ATM until this thing is released.




I need to grab a new psp.. Mine finally died on me... So I wasn't able to paly that, and I'm about 70% done with FF7 again... 

Yeah, it's about time!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

FF7 has to be the greatest game of all time. Period.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> FF7 has to be the greatest game of all time. Period.



 Mordern Warfare 2 WHO? 


I feel that if, its been hinted that it might be happening due to them making hearty jokes on "what if's", they made a remake of that... It would be a top sell of all time... Just look at how 13 has done, in japan, via demo it self... It came out with the Collector's Blu-ray version of FF7:AC... I think they saw a 500% ( don't know numbers since I'm still at work) incress in PS3 sales just because of the Movie having the demo.. Now, I have both Collector's editions of FF7Ac.. I can say... They don't water down stuff like some others... The updated version is just... Gives me goose bumps thinking of it! 

Now, since there is a March-9th-2010 date... You think we'll see the demo come first of the year? Or, around Christmas? I'm thinking yes..


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

A remake of 7 would make me jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

I really need to read up on FF13.. There has to be a reason behind the names.. Lightening, Snow, Hope... Just has to be...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 16, 2009)

I will preoder it aswell I like it art, visuals, battle system everything about it.
Even thou I didnt play any of previous games because i never owned console in my life except for genesis or some old style consoles.still I want to get this one for sure.I wonder if it will have 2BRay discs or just one,because what I heard and read about previous games they are massive 2+discs.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I really need to read up on FF13.. There has to be a reason behind the names.. Lightening, Snow, Hope... Just has to be...



I'm not sure, but I find it interesting that some of the characters' names describe their Eidolons. Snow is linked to Shiva, whereas Hope is linked to Alexander.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I will preoder it aswell I like it art, visuals, battle system everything about it.
> Even thou I didnt play any of previous games because i never owned console in my life except for genesis or some old style consoles.still I want to get this one for sure.I wonder if it will have 2BRay discs or just one,because what I heard and read about previous games they are massive 2+discs.



When FF7 came out, it was a 3disc game.. From that point on, I made sure to see if a rpg had more then one disc.. The bad thing.. FF7 was a staple on how I thought RPG's should be.. Well, the long part.. I believe 8 was 4/5 disc long.. I forget right now..



Shadowdust said:


> I'm not sure, but I find it interesting that some of the characters' names describe their Eidolons. Snow is linked to Shiva, whereas Hope is linked to Alexander.



Ahh, that could just be it.  I just now finally went to the Final Fantasy Wikia and it shows that Odin is linked to Lightening.. I really liked Odin's "video" in every Final Fantasy that he's been in.. Their nice and dark. Hell, every video for the "summons" are great.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 16, 2009)

I think that FF14 is going to a PC game - ported to all platforms.


On topic - i REALLY liked FF 7-8 but the last few have just seemed too short for me. I like a game that takes forever to complete.

On another note - if this game is good, then i will be purchasing an xbox/ps3 to play it on. I miss these games so much not having either one to play them on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I think that FF14 is going to a PC game - ported to all platforms.
> 
> 
> On topic - i REALLY liked FF 7-8 but the last few have just seemed too short for me. I like a game that takes forever to complete.
> ...



Yeah, 14 will be on PC since it's going to be their "MMORPG" Yes, making another one.. But, I believe they have learned from 11 on what to do and not.. Or, at lease I'm hoping.

10 was a great game... it took a good long time, and if anything you had Blitz ball to make it even longer.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, 14 will be on PC since it's going to be their "MMORPG" Yes, making another one.. But, I believe they have learned from 11 on what to do and not.. Or, at lease I'm hoping.
> 
> 10 was a great game... it took a good long time, and if anything you had Blitz ball to make it even longer.



that could have been the one i didn't get to play.

And FF8 was 4 disc, hoping this one to be at least 2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> that could have been the one i didn't get to play.
> 
> And FF8 was 4 disc, hoping this one to be at least 2.



Yeah, 10 was the one on ps2. It was a awesome game. now x-2... Good, but not as good... 

I'm hoping for at lease 2, but then again it's blu-ray that they'll be using.. Not like Xbox in which Lost Oddyssey/Star Ocean (very good rpg's if anyone has a 360) where multiaple disc.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, 10 was the one on ps2. It was a awesome game. now x-2... Good, but not as good...
> 
> I'm hoping for at lease 2, but then again it's blu-ray that they'll be using.. Not like Xbox in which Lost Oddyssey/Star Ocean (very good rpg's if anyone has a 360) where multiaple disc.



Yoshinori Kitase confirmed that they're working hard to keep it to three discs for the XBox 360. So it will probably only be one blu-ray in that case. You can see his interview from September at: GameTrailers.com


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought my PS3 for this. I only have 1 PS3 game so far, I have no interested in other games beside FF on PS3...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Yoshinori Kitase confirmed that they're working hard to keep it to three discs for the XBox 360. So it will probably only be one blu-ray in that case. You can see his interview from September at: GameTrailers.com



Thanks for the link. I'll add it to the op when I get home from work. 

I almost want to grab a 360 just so I can have the feeling of "please insert disc 2" 




kid41212003 said:


> I bought my PS3 for this. I only have 1 PS3 game so far, I have no interested in other games beside FF on PS3...



I was with you man.. But, I fell in love with Uncharted, and Have all ways been a big fan of the Ratchet & Clank Games.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought my PS3 for the PSN store.
FFVII, Wipeout most notably.
I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

This makes me almost wanna play 7 again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> This makes me almost wanna play 7 again.



Yeah, it does..

Man, it's sad that they changed the word play on the Paradigm Shift.



Japanese
 | 
English
 | 
Description
Attacker (ATK) |	Commando (COM) 
|Build attack chains more easily with enhanced strength.
Blaster (BLA) 
	| 
Ravager (RAV)
 |Charge enemy chain gauges with concentrated attacks.
Defender (DEF) 
	| 
Sentinel (SEN)
 	|
Enhancer (ENH) 	
| 
Synergist (SYN)
|Support allies with an array of magical enhancements.
Healer (HLR) 	
|
 Medic (MED) 
	|
Jammer (JAM) 
	| 
Saboteur (SAB)
 |	

Why did they have to go and do that! 

*Paradigm Shift:*
In the battle system of the game, the player can only control one character at a time. The other party members' actions can, however, be affected by a system called the "Paradigm Shift" ("Optima Change" in the Japanese version), which was explained by Motomu Toriyama at Gamescom 2009.

Paradigms are described as "stances" or "classes" that the characters temporarily take during battles to define the abilities they use. However, they are more strict than job classes; for example, the character with a Healer's role equipped can do nothing but heal, while the Attacker's role forces the character to only attack with physical and magical strikes.

The paradigms can be changed at any time to suit the situation at hand. However, they cannot be changed individually to each character, only for the whole party at a time. Thus, a paradigm is a combination of three roles. Possible paradigm variations count up to hundreds. The roles used are shown as colored abbreviations next to the characters' names in the battle screen.

Confirmed paradigms include Aggression, All for One, Dualcasting, Overwhelm, Peacemaker, Relentless Assault, Slash & Burn, The Ettin, Decimation, Smart Bomb, Tireless Charge and Vanguard.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if people will whine about this as much as they did the Junction system of VIII. Personally, I like the sound of it. I'm curious to see how Paradigm Shift will play out in the middle of an ATB. You'll definitely have to think quickly on how to adjust your strategies, that's for sure. 

Btw, I forgot to mention that SE also announced their "Lucky 13 Campaign" at the same time as the release date. So on the 13th of every month leading up to the release, we're supposed to get new information on the game. http://www.rpgamer.com/news/Q4-2009/111309b.html


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 20, 2009)

I loved the Junction system. I spent days flying around to the hard to reach high level islands just to draw the high spells to 99 and put them on my characters to make them bad ass. I love when I beat 8, IX didnt take me long and I think that was when they did introduce Eidolons, I think. I loved 10,hell I mastered Blitz Ball and the Jecht Shot and Jecht Shot 2. Had X-2 but dont know what happened to it and never did get to beat it. I got XII when I bought my PS3 and am a bit into it but put it down. Ill have to beat it before I get XIII which Im getting from gamestop. Ill get XIII VS too since it has teh princely dude who is bad ass powerful! SUBSCRIBED! (I could just get the download of XIII for the 360 which I have, and pay for the XIII VS for the PS3).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

I've only played 7 and thats enough to make me want to get 13.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 20, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I loved the Junction system. I spent days flying around to the hard to reach high level islands just to draw the high spells to 99 and put them on my characters to make them bad ass. I love when I beat 8, IX didnt take me long and I think that was when they did introduce Eidolons, I think. I loved 10,hell I mastered Blitz Ball and the Jecht Shot and Jecht Shot 2. Had X-2 but dont know what happened to it and never did get to beat it. I got XII when I bought my PS3 and am a bit into it but put it down. Ill have to beat it before I get XIII which Im getting from gamestop. Ill get XIII VS too since it has teh princely dude who is bad ass powerful! SUBSCRIBED! (I could just get the download of XIII for the 360 which I have, and pay for the XIII VS for the PS3).



Summons have always been around, IX is when they started calling them "Eidolons". I could never get into the Blitzball side of the game. Just like i could never do the card games in the others. I raised hella good Chocobos in 7 though.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Nov 20, 2009)

I have *big hope* with that game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> I wonder if people will whine about this as much as they did the Junction system of VIII. Personally, I like the sound of it. I'm curious to see how Paradigm Shift will play out in the middle of an ATB. You'll definitely have to think quickly on how to adjust your strategies, that's for sure.
> 
> Btw, I forgot to mention that SE also announced their "Lucky 13 Campaign" at the same time as the release date. So on the 13th of every month leading up to the release, we're supposed to get new information on the game. http://www.rpgamer.com/news/Q4-2009/111309b.html




Thanks for that Shadowdust! I guess I need to wait till the 13th of each month now! I'll add the link to the op thanks.




AphexDreamer said:


> I've only played 7 and thats enough to make me want to get 13.



I got hooked on Final Fantasy since I saw it in Nintendo Power ages ago. My best friend & I would spend hours playing it.. I'd play it for an hour, then switch.. Worst part... I got stuck grinding.. 





WarEagleAU said:


> I loved the Junction system. I spent days flying around to the hard to reach high level islands just to draw the high spells to 99 and put them on my characters to make them bad ass. I love when I beat 8, IX didnt take me long and I think that was when they did introduce Eidolons, I think. I loved 10,hell I mastered Blitz Ball and the Jecht Shot and Jecht Shot 2. Had X-2 but dont know what happened to it and never did get to beat it. I got XII when I bought my PS3 and am a bit into it but put it down. Ill have to beat it before I get XIII which Im getting from gamestop. Ill get XIII VS too since it has teh princely dude who is bad ass powerful! SUBSCRIBED! (I could just get the download of XIII for the 360 which I have, and pay for the XIII VS for the PS3).



To me, this battle system isn't going to be bad.. I've played every "different" battle system you can play via RPg games. I'm even peed that I sold my 360 after finding out that Magna Carta 2 was coming out.. So, the new system will be pretty nice. But, I'm sure there will be a lot of people out there fighting about it. XII was a all right game.. The art work in it made me play threw it.. Plus the fact I love FF games. 



PP Mguire said:


> Summons have always been around, IX is when they started calling them "Eidolons". I could never get into the Blitzball side of the game. Just like i could never do the card games in the others. I raised hella good Chocobos in 7 though.




I don't even know why they started calling them that. I guess since everything comes from a form of Mythology, that they need to take a word to express it.. I don't know.. lol.. I'm with you PP, never got into Blitzball.. I just cared when I played Rpg's is the story.. Don't need the extra's for me. You got over 40h of play time.. I'm for it! Didn't really do the Chocobos ether... 




NeSeNVi said:


> I have *big hope* with that game.



So, do I. I really think they are going to hit it big with this game. XIII Versus looks to be one that might grab even more people due to the "dark" vibe it takes on. Persona style.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 21, 2009)

I know summons have been around, but when they called them Eidolons (having to do with the backstory to the princess or whatever in FF IX) that is what I meant. Ive played ever FF game imaginable to play via emulator or import. Well, except some various versions of the X-2 series. I collected every card and beat every card player in the FFVIII, which I thought was a nice distraction to the game. I also loved the creating your own chocobos to get the good stuff in FFVII. 

As for Magna Carta 2, I am playing that game right now CS. It is pretty awesome though a little hard after a few hours in. Visuals are beautiful and I love the battle system, though I hate the overheat factor. If not for that, Id be much farther. However, you can get some awesome weapons and sort of junction with them, though they call it enhancements using Kan!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

hey guys wats ur fav FF game, mines FFX


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 21, 2009)

mine is FFXIII ,because i didnt play any of them.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

Arciks said:


> mine is FFXIII ,because i didnt play any of them.



You should man, you dont know what ur missing, best series ever!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 21, 2009)

I dont want to buy PS2


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

lol farez enough, I do have a crappy fat old one lying around here somewhere, it works fine, just collecting dust, oh yeah one time I found a spider and its web in the hard drive expansion bay, pretty old!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 22, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I dont want to buy PS2



Emulators.....

My fav game ever is FF7.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Emulators.....
> 
> My fav game ever is FF7.



Oh yeah, i forgot about them, I had a ps2 emulator cant remember wat it was called but it worked pretty damn well for my ps2 copy of FFX. it was running on a X2 6000+ 2gb ram and 8800gts 320mb at the time, got around 60fps average in most cases, and i figured out it was barely using the gpu, mainly the cpu!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 22, 2009)

Fav FF game ever? Well I have a couple. Final Fantasy Original. FF7, FF9 and FF10. I liked 8 but it wasn't my fav.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

I luv'd FF8 even though squall wasn't the happiest of dudes but he was still cool! az for the others you mentions, yes they are great classic games!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 22, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot about them, I had a ps2 emulator cant remember wat it was called but it worked pretty damn well for my ps2 copy of FFX. it was running on a X2 6000+ 2gb ram and 8800gts 320mb at the time, got around 60fps average in most cases, and i figured out it was barely using the gpu, mainly the cpu!!!



Yea it does use the CPU alot. They have the PS2 emulator multi-threaded now and DX10 capable. In an Emu thread i posted some screen shots.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 22, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Emulators.....
> 
> My fav game ever is FF7.



PS2 emulator sucks,I used all of em with many of games and couldnt find any of game working normally.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 22, 2009)

Arciks said:


> PS2 emulator sucks,I used all of em with many of games and couldnt find any of game working normally.



Though there are still compatibility issues, PCSX2 has made some considerable improvements. The most recent beta release has definitely improved the performance of a few games. Even Valkyrie Profile: Silmeria was at least partially playable in comparison to unplayable in the previous official release. Most of the Square-Enix games run extremely well on PCSX2 though so I suggest giving it another try, especially with the specs you have listed.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

PCSX2 is the one I used, I remember it now! pretty good emu!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 22, 2009)

I use PCSX for PS1 and PCSX2 for the PS2 and all of the games I have play smoothly.

Though I guess I should go and get the either the latest copy or the latest beta.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2009)

The thing is, it requires the PS2 bios, and you can only obtain them legally when you own an PS2 already. Why would you need emulators when you already have an PS2 anyway?

FF7 and FF8 should have PC versions, and then you can borrow your friend's old PS2 to play FF9 +


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, it requires the PS2 bios, and you can only obtain them legally when you own an PS2 already. Why would you need emulators when you already have an PS2 anyway?
> 
> FF7 and FF8 should have PC versions, and then you can borrow your friend's old PS2 to play FF9 +



FF7 has a PC version, but requires you to run it via Win 2000/me only.. You can't run it Xp, nor Vista.. You had to have a Virtual destop in order to even run it.. Now, I haven't tried it in win 7. I'll throw in my copy onto my system and see if I can "rectify" it with the built in Trouble shooter. Since it allows you to run the program on the "last known" os that work... So, maybe it will work that way.. But, I've tried with both XP/Vista, and it doesn't work at all.. The Virtualdesktop isn't the greatest... 

The rest doesn't have pc versions due to how bad ff7 was built for the pc... Now, they should rerealse it so we could play it.. But, if you got a ps3, you can play it via PSN.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, it requires the PS2 bios, and you can only obtain them legally when you own an PS2 already. Why would you need emulators when you already have an PS2 anyway?
> 
> FF7 and FF8 should have PC versions, and then you can borrow your friend's old PS2 to play FF9 +



One advantage to emulated PS1/PS2 games is the fact that the resolution is much better than what is native on the consoles. Even with texture filtering enabled on the PS3, the games still don't come close to what it looks like using ePSXe or PCSX2. I've done comparisons of FFVIII and FFX using my console and PC and there is a very noticeable difference. You can't even really see Squall's face in detail when using a console but all of the details are there when using a plug in like Pete's OpenGL 2. It's really quite amazing. Plus, it's nice having all of your discs available on your hard drive for instant access rather than dealing with the CD/DVD discs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2009)

This game will play in 3D on the PS3 in 2010. Just a heads up if you don't know what console to get it for.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, it requires the PS2 bios, and you can only obtain them legally when you own an PS2 already. Why would you need emulators when you already have an PS2 anyway?
> 
> FF7 and FF8 should have PC versions, and then you can borrow your friend's old PS2 to play FF9 +


:shadedshu

If you wanna play FF games the PS2 emu does it quite well. Like i said before, i have a thread showing the differences and how good it looks.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 23, 2009)

Where is this thread PP? I would like to see it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Where is this thread PP? I would like to see it.



as would i.

Will be going home for christmas - would be great to bring that game back up with me and have some fun with it.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey what controllers do you guys recommend for using Emulators?  I have a ton of old PSX games that I want to rip as ISO's and some PS2 games, but no PS2 can i use a PS3 BIOS if at all possible?


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 23, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Where is this thread PP? I would like to see it.



I remember that thread. Here it is: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89628

As for controllers, I personally use a usb adapter for my PS2 controller. I wouldn't recommend an XBox 360 controller though unless you use Pinnacle.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a 360 controller for all my emulators. Before that it was a controller S with homemade USB cable. Unfortunately i havent gotten XII or X-2 to work =/ But its probably cause im to lazy to play with it. XII looks like it will work but its got a sound problem on my pc.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I use a 360 controller for all my emulators. Before that it was a controller S with homemade USB cable. Unfortunately i havent gotten XII or X-2 to work =/ But its probably cause im to lazy to play with it. XII looks like it will work but its got a sound problem on my pc.



I gave up with the 360 controller when I tried to play FF VIII. I couldn't run away when using that controller. The only work around I found was to map the keys using Pinnacle.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 24, 2009)

I use either the Logitech Rumble air flow or a USB 360 controller. BTW, do not attempt to use the PS3 controller as it will screw your system up when you use that linux driver for it. Just an FYI!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you guys seen this trailer yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPvnidyeNj0&feature=player_embedded#

I just realized this game comes out the day after my Birthday. Awesome!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Aphex. Also, the chick with the glasses and big boobs in hot, for a CGI character.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks ad, I've added it to the op.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 26, 2009)

While looking through my discs... I nostalgied!







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 28, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> While looking through my discs... I nostalgied!
> 
> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/bleem-disc.jpg
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem



i was using it for PS1 gameing on PC.Was quite well with games parasite eve and cold blood in 2001year.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 29, 2009)

PE and PE2 were very good games from SE for the Original PS. I hope they do another one for the PS3


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 29, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> PE and PE2 were very good games from SE for the Original PS. I hope they do another one for the PS3



Well even though it isn't for the PS3 and it isn't going to involve the mitochondria, The Third Birthday will still feature Aya Brea with all of her mitochondrial powers fighting a new foe in New York City from what I've read. It was originally developed for cell phones in Japan but now it should be coming to the PSP. I haven't heard anything about a North American release though. Here's a link to the Japanese trailer released last year: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/dks3713-trailer-the-3rd/43747


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

Just posting new shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWx0QeV00SA&feature=player_embedded

Teacher: I know it’s sudden, but teacher will be taking a break from tomorrow.
Girl: Why are you going to be absent?
Teacher (thinking): Three years, I’ve been waiting for this day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

lol.. 3... I waited some 6y for Star Ocean 3 to come out.. I spent so much time playing it.. Star Ocean: Last Hope, was a great Rpg.. Wish they threw it on PC.. It'd be a LOT better then Last Remnant.. IMHO

March can't get here to soon!


----------



## zithe (Nov 30, 2009)

That trailer 13 shows some nice graphics.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 8, 2009)

I got now my PS3  slim 120GB,and preodered FFXIII and FFXIII versus.i got question they are different games and are not similar to each other?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes they are different. Lucky bastard


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I got now my PS3  slim 120GB,and preodered FFXIII and FFXIII versus.i got question they are different games and are not similar to each other?



Verus is going to be a a whole different game all together. Sony was suppose to have FFXIII for them only. But, due to the former Sony pres, they never got the papers signed.. SO, now, their making a different game "FF Versus XIII" to do for PS3 only.. 

TO me, "versus" will be a better title.. But, that's only because I love dark titles for role playing games..

But, FFXIII will be a great a$$ game non the less!!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Verus is going to be a a whole different game all together. Sony was suppose to have FFXIII for them only. But, due to the former Sony pres, they never got the papers signed.. SO, now, their making a different game "FF Versus XIII" to do for PS3 only..
> 
> TO me, "versus" will be a better title.. But, that's only because I love dark titles for role playing games..
> 
> But, FFXIII will be a great a$$ game non the less!!!!



Thanks for info.So in versus main char will be a Bad guy?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I got now my PS3  slim 120GB,and preodered FFXIII and FFXIII versus.i got question they are different games and are not similar to each other?



ones an MMO i thought was pc only?
oh right so its a different game not the mmo


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ones an MMO i thought was pc only?



The MMO is the next one XIV. Which looks basically like XI with better graphics, and new names for the races.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Thanks for info.So in versus main char will be a Bad guy?



Nope, he's a good guy.. 


Here is the 5min trailer and the Wiki of the game to come.


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 9, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here a link to the wiki for FFXIII Versus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Versus_XIII . 

Very little is known at this point but Tetsuya Nomura has explained that the battle system's roots will be in the Kingdom Hearts style. The very few trailers I've seen have been rather intriguing. I'm very interested to see how the game develops as more information is released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, I linked it in the post above.. lol.. 

All good my man.

 


Yeah, I am really looking forward to how this game will be developed. FF Versus XIII... Can't wait to see it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm excited.


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol, I linked it in the post above.. lol..
> 
> All good my man.
> 
> ...



Oops, sorry. I missed that when I read your post.  Well thanks for posting it.  

Well, just four more days before we get our new little tidbits on the NA version of the game.


----------



## zithe (Dec 9, 2009)

That was a nice trailer. Can't wait to see some english stuff. Hopefully they will have voice actors that don't traditionally do anime' and other japanese products. They've got this annoying thing down about their characters... and we've heard it all before.

I liked James Arnold Taylor in FFX. He was a pretty different actor. Then they had a guy who did futurama and some other people that were really good.


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 9, 2009)

I've played the demo, my room mate got someone to ship it over from Australia I believe 

Granted I couldn't read anything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Oops, sorry. I missed that when I read your post.  Well thanks for posting it.
> 
> Well, just four more days before we get our new little tidbits on the NA version of the game.



All good my man. 

Yeah, just a few more days.. Can't wait!!!! 


as for the demo playing.. lol.. love the imports!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah I am not a fan of buying FFXIV and paying a monthly thing for it to be an MMO. I do not think it will ever work out well that way. I mean I tried FFXI and it was bleh.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

I think FFXIV will work for the fact that they have had time to build it and make it work... FFXI was a fail only due to the fact that it was a rushed product.. Where even patches didn't help it out.. Yes, there is a few people still playing it, and I'm glad there is.. At lease it didn't die out like HellGate London (among others) did..


----------



## zithe (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd try FFXIV. The idea of a new MMORPG made by SE sounds pretty fun. Maybe they'll have at least some voice acting this time..


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

well after the roller coaster success that the original final fantasy mmo was  it will be good to see how they pick up from that

people still play WoW and every other mmo while has hardcore members doesnt just appeal to the mainstream or non mmo gamers


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

Another reason to get on the PS3

http://www.qj.net/qjnet/playstation...nd-video-uncompressed-not-so-on-xbox-360.html


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 10, 2009)

That's actually quite a relief to hear. There were some folks speculating that it would be the other way around and we would lose quality on the PS3 to keep everything "pretty much the same" between the consoles. It's nice to know SE didn't do that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 10, 2009)

I probably won't be getting it. I mean XI may have seemed rushed to some, but to me, it had an awesome story line arc working for it, I just didn't like FF being made an MMO. TO me, that is NOT what the game is for. However, maybe you all are right, maybe 14 will work really well as an MMO. Personally I don't think so and really do not want it going that way. Maybe it would work as an open ended MMO before they actually make a FINAL final fantasy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2009)

Best 30 seconds of my life. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ftC_JpnsU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't see till i get off in 2h's!!!


AD.. Best 30s... I guess we can scratch out that your a min man  j/k


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't see till i get off in 2h's!!!
> 
> 
> AD.. Best 30s... I guess we can scratch out that your a min man  j/k



lmao, nice one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> lmao, nice one.



Sorry man, Had too since you where able to see it and I wasn't.. 

Now, I'm home.. Wow, your right.. It's a great 30s! I so can't wait for March!!! 

I'll add it to OP in a bit.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2009)

I WANT IT NOW! thank you


----------



## kylzer (Dec 12, 2009)

Still praying it some how lands on pc.


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 13, 2009)

Well the news released for the Lucky 13 promotion this month seems to be only directed at Europeans though little information is given: http://www.rpgamer.com/news/Q4-2009/121309a.html

So Europe will see a special limited edition that at this point will not be available in North America. I wonder what the additions will be. I would hope there would be some decent DLC items available in this package.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2009)

It included the main female character figure with height about 9", and a long hugging pillow with her picture in bikini printed on it.

I know what the Japanese's thinking.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2010)

New International Trailer to View!!!


Enjoy


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

The day, for me at lease, is a week away! TO bad I have to work 14hs both Tuesday and Wednesday of next week... Blah...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

pre-ordered through the egg 
they were good on heavy rain, so lets see how they do on a pre-order ...
cannot WAIT!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

Did you get the game the day it came out?

Due to me having to work, I'm thinking of swapping the money down, Gamestop for some other game and ordering online... I know when I preorder from Best Buy I tend to get it the day of, or day before.. But, I don't feel like paying sales tax... lol


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

i ordered it 2 days after release, and got it 2 days after that.  so i won't have it on release day - but gamestop is 40 mins away, and i never go by it ... so online is where it's at for me.

I use gamefly, and try and get new releases through them, but the egg worked before so i'm trying again


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

Gamestop isn't that far from me, but just not where I go to.. Who knows... lol.. All I know.. I'm getting the game!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 2, 2010)

Got it from Amazon and ships to my door the day it is released Too freakin bad that I won't be around and my 11 yr old will get first crack at it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Got it from Amazon and ships to my door the day it is released Too freakin bad that I won't be around and my 11 yr old will get first crack at it.



Thanks and I'll grab it Thursday morning on Amazon. Also grab the collectible guide


Bog, have amazon "gift wrap it" with..


To: Daddy

From: Santa


Sorry for the late present. Games don't fall off the tree..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa calls you Daddy? 

I plan to pick this game up later. I've only played FF7 and this is the first FF game since then that looks awesome. I just don't have the time to play right now with so many other games sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know bogs real name.. so I can't add.. "name" lol... 


Daddy just sounded better.. lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't know bogs real name.. so I can't add.. "name" lol...
> 
> 
> Daddy just sounded better.. lol



especially the santa uniform i bought my ex let her be santa anyday.


at anyrate im pumped i have a little over $700 saved for a car that iv been sitting on for about 2 months.  Theresa said she would buy it for me since they ment to get me another ps3 game on xmas but didnt know how to ask me without me figuring it out (i knew like weeks b4 lol) but if she somehow doesnt...you better bealive i will be doing like 60 on a normally 10min drive with 700 in hand and buying the game the guide the cool stickers and cardboard that goes with it...then im going to tape off the living room and ill eventually probably die their


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd love to see that taped up living room! lol.. 

Yeah, the game will be great. 

X-play on the Battle System


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

only 5 more days


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep, and can't wait for it to come out..


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 4, 2010)

It seems like the closer we get to release date, the longer the days are taking to end. All I seem to be thinking about this week is how close I am to finally playing this game after so many years of waiting. It's probably a little obsessive but it's been a long time since I enjoyed a good JRPG.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

Man. I played both Lost Odyssey and Star Ocean: The Last Hope, and they never made me gitty as this game does. I guess it's just the factor of how much I want to play another FF game..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man. I played both Lost Odyssey and Star Ocean: The Last Hope, and they never made me gitty as this game does. I guess it's just the factor of how much I want to play another FF game..



WHAT?! um i need to borrow those?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> WHAT?! um i need to borrow those?



Go next door, to RM's and ask for them.. lol.. He has my Xbox.. still owes me a good $300 for that and the 15 games I gave with it...


Just hit the buy button for Final Fantasy 13. Be here Tuesday! 

Love Amazon!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Go next door, to RM's and ask for them.. lol.. He has my Xbox.. still owes me a good $300 for that and the 15 games I gave with it...
> 
> 
> Just hit the buy button for Final Fantasy 13. Be here Tuesday!
> ...



mother FUC#$R!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> mother FUC#$R!!!



You know, I did that once. It was fun.. 


Off to do more work I go. Thinking of how I'll get the game in after I get done from work on Tuesday.. 

Oh, so gitty.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You know, I did that once. It was fun..
> 
> 
> Off to do more work I go. Thinking of how I'll get the game in after I get done from work on Tuesday..
> ...



RAAAAAGGGEEEE and ULTRA VIOLENCE upon THEE!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

4 Days to Go!!!!!


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 4, 2010)

the reason i bought a 360 was for these console only release's 

Will be great im sure will grab this when its out.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2010)

I started playing it today.......................OMFG!!!!

I dont care if the 360 version has 3 discs and doesnt look quite as good as the PS3 version, it still 

Theyve simplified things a bit, but it still 'feels' like an FF title.  The FMV is breathtaking and the actual ingame graphics arent much different 

This is going to be a winner and may even take Final Fantasy VII's crown


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I can see how.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

We need to get a "thumbs down" button.. Instead of "thanking" we can "thumbs down" the person.. 

I hate you HS!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very soon, we will see Xbox360 games being released behind PS3 date.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man. I played both Lost Odyssey and Star Ocean: The Last Hope, and they never made me gitty as this game does. I guess it's just the factor of how much I want to play another FF game..



I completely forgot about Lost Odyssey. I really did like that game, but I agree, we've been long overdue for another numbered Final Fantasy. 

Amazon totally rocks. I had a $10 credit left over from pre-ordering Dragon Age so I used that on my pre-order of FFXIII and then they give another $10 credit for pre-ordering FFXIII. Four $10 credits in less than a year is awesome. It's almost one game free.  I'm using my last one for the Dragon Age expansion. When it comes to game orders, I don't think Gamestop has anything on Amazon, even with same day release shipping rates. My brother is ordering his through Gamestop and is shelling out $70 whereas I am only spending $53.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> We need to get a "thumbs down" button.. Instead of "thanking" we can "thumbs down" the person..
> 
> I hate you HS!



LOL, thats great 

I will try to make some videos l8r if anyone wants to see it in action


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I completely forgot about Lost Odyssey. I really did like that game, but I agree, we've been long overdue for another numbered Final Fantasy.
> 
> Amazon totally rocks. I had a $10 credit left over from pre-ordering Dragon Age so I used that on my pre-order of FFXIII and then they give another $10 credit for pre-ordering FFXIII. Four $10 credits in less than a year is awesome. It's almost one game free.  I'm using my last one for the Dragon Age expansion. When it comes to game orders, I don't think Gamestop has anything on Amazon, even with same day release shipping rates. My brother is ordering his through Gamestop and is shelling out $70 whereas I am only spending $53.




Yeah, I tend to try and stay away from Gamestop if I can.. I don't mind going in once a month and buying a game. But, any more, you see Amazon, Newegg, in which you can get the game for cheaper due to only having shipping added to the all ready low price..

Plus, for me at lease, I work odd hours/days, so I buy; a game today, shipped over night, and still have only spent $8 more on the asking price. Not bad since at 7pm, I'm tired and don't want to drive out of my way for teh game.



HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, thats great
> 
> I will try to make some videos l8r if anyone wants to see it in action



I hope it was good for you 

 j/k... Video would be cool man. I got a weekend of boredom to waste... 


might pick-up Dante's Inferno since it's allready $49.99... who knows..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 4, 2010)

Hopefully i will get it this saturday because i got heavy rain one day before release


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not released until 19th here I think 

I am buying BFBC2 2moro so I will need to check on it!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 4, 2010)

good for me it was just dispached from warehouse i definetly get it till sunday


----------



## KainXS (Mar 5, 2010)

from everything I have seen in person from my own friend playing it, the PS3 version has AA and better textures vs the 360 version, ima still buy the 360 version though(once my new drive gets here)


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

3 days to go


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 5, 2010)

Hate to bust everyone's bubble, but like HS, I too am now playing FF13 and I must say I think I spooged my pants!!! Yes, it is not graphically as good as the PS3 version and damn 3 discs, but ZOMG!!!! On how it looks. Plays, story, everything. Its like a full immersed movie right from the start. I dont think Ill be sleeping this weekend.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2010)

No money to buy FFXIII  Guess I just have to wait for my friends to finish them and then borrow it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 5, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hate to bust everyone's bubble, but like HS, I too am now playing FF13 and I must say I think I spooged my pants!!! Yes, it is not graphically as good as the PS3 version and damn 3 discs, but ZOMG!!!! On how it looks. Plays, story, everything. Its like a full immersed movie right from the start. I dont think Ill be sleeping this weekend.



I agree.  Im still working my way through God Of War Collection, but Im gagging to play more BF Bad Company 2 and FFXIII............theres just not enough hours in the day


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn it! NO "thumbs down" button still.. 


All good mates. Glad we can get earlier eyes on the prize then it being a flame fest of sorts. I got 3 more days. My copy will be waiting for me after I get off work.. Who knows? I might even try and get a sick day out of it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

theres too many good games coming out at one time, Im overwhelmed!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> theres too many good games coming out at one time, Im overwhelmed!



I totally agree.

I just finished ME2, I'm currently playing: Demon's Souls, Bad Company 2, and I have a number of titles on the shelf that I have not started yet and then to top it off, Heavy Rain is out, as well as FFVIII....oh and did I mention that I'm married and have a 7 month old baby? fug me.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I just finished ME2, I'm currently playing: Demon's Souls, Bad Company 2, and I have a number of titles on the shelf that I have not started yet and then to top it off, Heavy Rain is out, as well as FFVIII....oh and did I mention that I'm married and have a 7 month old baby? fug me.



LMFAO thats sucks bro



PS. 2 days to go!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

yep, two more days!! Can't wait.. I got games galore as well.. and work...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> yep, two more days!! Can't wait.. I got games galore as well.. and work...



Same here. I got like 6 PS3 games I want to buy and I haven't even started yet, too busy with my addictive PC (bitchslaps PC). The games I wanted to get are

-Uncharted 2, yes I know Im a bit late
-Demon Souls, yes I know Im a bit late again
-MAG
-Heavy Rain
-Maybe God Of War III, not really into super violent gory games
-Definitely FFXIII

I also want Metro 2033 but thats for PC!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 6, 2010)

I received my FFXIII today in the morning didnt play it yet because today is my GF birthday so no playing games for me till tommorow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Same here. I got like 6 PS3 games I want to buy and I haven't even started yet, too busy with my addictive PC (bitchslaps PC). The games I wanted to get are
> 
> -Uncharted 2, yes I know Im a bit late
> -Demon Souls, yes I know Im a bit late again
> ...



I just got Dante's Inferno, yes HS I have it on my desk right now, and just grabbed BFBC2.. I'm a little into Bioshock2.. So, now FF will take up everything I have.. GOWIII.. Man, I want it so bad.. lol.. Computer... I got two motherboards, and Memory kits just sitting here.. SO, if I'm not tired from work, I got some stuff to do. 



Arciks said:


> I received my FFXIII today in the morning didnt play it yet because today is my GF birthday so no playing games for me till tommorow.



Well, I hope her birthday is great man. Now, lets get to it! Tomorrow!!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I just got Dante's Inferno, yes HS I have it on my desk right now, and just grabbed BFBC2.. I'm a little into Bioshock2.. So, now FF will take up everything I have.. GOWIII.. Man, I want it so bad.. lol.. Computer... I got two motherboards, and Memory kits just sitting here.. SO, if I'm not tired from work, I got some stuff to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope her birthday is great man. Now, lets get to it! Tomorrow!!




Thats good that ur really occupied, well kinda, BFBC2 was really fun, had some basic issues but nothing serious, those damn grenade launchers are really fun and addictive in that game lol, Bioshock 2 was great, gonna start a second game of it eventually, Im playin catch up with PS3 titles lol.

I got a nice micro atx EVGA X58 motherboard sitting in a box under my bed, I will eventually sell it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2010)

Im about 4 hours into it now guys.............Im sorry about the following bad language:

IT IS MUTHAFUCKING MINDBLOWING!!!!!!!!!!

I dont usually go for all the crazy Japanese shit, but usually, FF is an exception.  I havent enjoyed, or been blown away, by a Final Fantasy title like this since FFVII on the PlayStation.

BUY THIS GAME!!!

PS: Im playing this on the 360, but I urge you to get it on the PS3 (if you have both consoles)  Because they say the PS3 version is visually better and if the 360 version is anything to go by, then the PS3 version surely must come with a 'Warning: Instant Boner During Gameplay!' message on the case


----------



## bogmali (Mar 6, 2010)

Shit by the time I get back and start playing the game my son is already done with it.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Mar 6, 2010)

Good to hear it is a good game 

I was getting worried about it for a minute there.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Good to hear it is a good game
> 
> I was getting worried about it for a minute there.



Dont worry, just pick it up and enjoy


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

There will be people who dislike the game. Because, there all ways is. But, never make that the reason why you won't try it. 

HS.. Dante's Inferno is a good game.. I just hate the constant 2s button pressing.. lol..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> There will be people who dislike the game. Because, there all ways is. But, never make that the reason why you won't try it.
> 
> HS.. Dante's Inferno is a good game.. I just hate the constant 2s button pressing.. lol..



LOL, yeah, you can pretty much complete DF by bashing 2 buttons, but it is worthwhile learning and executing the other combos 

Back to the topic of FFXIII - 



Spoiler



I just got my first summons, well its now called an a 'Eidolon'.  Its Shiva, but shes part of twins and they convert into a motorcycle  .......you gotta love the crazy Japanese 



Ifrit better be in this one


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ HS, this link will tell you All


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> ^^ HS, this link will tell you All



I dont know if I dare click the link LOL.  Does it contain any/many spoilers?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 7, 2010)

I have both xbox360 and PS3.

Of course, I am getting it for PS3. I don't wanna swap dics. And I want Japanese voice acting. Blu-ray capacity is so darn big that they can fit a lot of extra crap on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont know if I dare click the link LOL.  Does it contain any/many spoilers?





It's the FFWiki.. so it might show something...But, what I have linked is the "what FFXIII has"


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

alucasa said:


> I have both xbox360 and PS3.
> 
> Of course, I am getting it for PS3. I don't wanna swap dics. And I want Japanese voice acting. Blu-ray capacity is so darn big that they can fit a lot of extra crap on it.



Your main reason for getting it on the PS3 should be the fact that Square-Enix put more effort into the visuals on the PS3 version, compared to the 360 one.  Not the fact that you have to swap discs twice LMAO 



Cold Storm said:


> It's the FFWiki.. so it might show something...But, what I have linked is the "what FFXIII has"



Thanks, I will look now


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 7, 2010)

there is final fantasy versus on PS3 so you did not really miss out by it being on the xbox 360 too but i did not know they spent more time on the PS3 version of XIII i thought it was just the exact same game minus the japanese and its on a different physicall media aka dvd

any substantial backup to those claims? that it looks better or is that just rumours

soon as my broadband is activated im ordering final fantasy on 360 looks like a great game 

so many good games so little money


----------



## alucasa (Mar 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your main reason for getting it on the PS3 should be the fact that Square-Enix put more effort into the visuals on the PS3 version, compared to the 360 one.  Not the fact that you have to swap discs twice LMAO



Well, swamping discs get really annoying after a whole. I had Star Ocean last hope and Last Odyssey (4 discs!!!) for Xbox360. God, I hated swamping dics constantly.
I got tired of it after years and I generally buy PS3 games instead nowadays. That said, I also got Star Ocean the last hope international PS3 version. It's so much better (now without disc swaps!)

P.S. White Knight chronicles sucked major ass.
But Heavy Rain was so dang nice.

I am waiting for March 9th for* FF XIII and Yakuja 3 !*


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been wanting to grab Star Ocean International.. Man, I should of grabbed that over Dante's Inferno.. lol.. 

Come on man.. It's so great to have the ps2, back in the day, in which ever rpg had more then one disc... Those where the days.. lol.. Well, it was great till you started the same "disc" that your friend is on.. lol..


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

1 day 2 go


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> there is final fantasy versus on PS3 so you did not really miss out by it being on the xbox 360 too but i did not know they spent more time on the PS3 version of XIII i thought it was just the exact same game minus the japanese and its on a different physicall media aka dvd
> 
> any substantial backup to those claims? that it looks better or is that just rumours
> 
> ...



Sadly its fact, PS3 version looks better   Eurogamer did a 3 page feature about it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres my first gripe (there had to be one), its VERY linear.  I always enjoyed the exploration of the FF series and talking to others to get information and workout problems............but so far FF13 has NON of this


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Heres my first gripe (there had to be one), its VERY linear.  I always enjoyed the exploration of the FF series and talking to others to get information and workout problems............but so far FF13 has NON of this



Nope, they said that they were going to make it to a game where you couldn't spend hours just "dicking" around.. They push you to go further and further into the story. No Towns, and so forth.. 

I loved going to towns, and just messing around.. But, they feel that it took away from the story.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nope, they said that they were going to make it to a game where you couldn't spend hours just "dicking" around.. They push you to go further and further into the story. No Towns, and so forth..
> 
> I loved going to towns, and just messing around.. But, they feel that it took away from the story.



Dont get me wrong, its a VERY good game and Im sure I will see more great ingame moments as I progress.  But I dont think it can be classed as an RPG anymore, more like an action/adventure.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Dont get me wrong, its a VERY good game and Im sure I will see more great ingame moments as I progress.  But I dont think it can be classed as an RPG anymore, more like an action/adventure.





Yeah, your quite right on the factor.. It's hard to tell since I haven't got my hands on it. But, i do feel that I might think the same way.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 8, 2010)

Just started to play.And I have to say its AWSOME.I liked The last Remnant on PC but this beats it all.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 8, 2010)

At least we "PC GAMERS" got tomb raider and dragon age: origins


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Just started to play.And I have to say its AWSOME.I liked The last Remnant on PC but this beats it all.



I have to admit, Im starting to get annoyed with: walking, fighting, walking, open box, saving, cut scene, walking, fighting, cut scene, saving..........ETC ETC 

I WANT TO FUCKING EXPLORE AND FIND COOL SHIT TO USE!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I have to admit, Im starting to get annoyed with: walking, fighting, walking, open box, saving, cut scene, walking, fighting, cut scene, saving..........ETC ETC
> 
> I WANT TO FUCKING EXPLORE AND FIND COOL SHIT TO USE!



Sorry man, but that's what they wanted... To just have a "straight forward" game.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Mar 8, 2010)

I hear that it open up near the end of the game. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 8, 2010)

i think when you get to go to pulse it becomes more open. I don't have the game yet though. Where did you guys get your copies?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry man, but that's what they wanted... To just have a "straight forward" game.



I know m8, but its still bollox   I want to go to villages n shit and talk to peeps, to get clues to solve puzzles n stuff...........this has NON of that :shadedshu



YinYang.ERROR said:


> I hear that it open up near the end of the game. Can anyone confirm this?



Yep, so I hear, for only ONE fucking chapter 

This game is NO Final Fantasy VII!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

Its obvious why they didnt include all of the exploration and quests in FFXIII, 'pure greediness' they will bring out DLC for the game and make us pay for it.

I loved Squaresoft, I hate Square Enix


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Its obvious why they didnt include all of the exploration and quests in FFXIII, 'pure greediness' they will bring out DLC for the game and make us pay for it.
> 
> I loved Squaresoft, I hate Square Enix



Well Im starting to feel glad I didnt pay for the game in the first place.  Its like playing FF for dummies!  And the fact that Squaresoft-Enix couldnt be arsed to convert the 360 version properly makes me feel like Ive been violated! (and they didnt even buy me dinner first)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking around at places and i say.. this post, at G4 made every point truthful, besides the last one.

Five-Things-You'll-Hate-About-Final-Fantasy-XIII


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well Im starting to feel glad I didnt pay for the game in the first place.  Its like playing FF for dummies!  And the fact that Squaresoft-Enix couldnt be arsed to convert the 360 version properly makes me feel like Ive been violated! (and they didnt even buy me dinner first)



Now you know how PS3 owners feel when we get multiplatform games and they are always better looking on the 360 compared to the PS3, and its always the same excuse with game developers, "PS3 is too hard to code"shadedshu

Sorry, not trying to be a douche but I felt like saying that!


----------



## alucasa (Mar 9, 2010)

Programmers saying "too hard to code" for anything is like admitting that they suck.

I am not expecting FFXIII to be the Godsmacking version of FF. FF 7 and 8 are there for that. The trend is that RPG is a dying breed. There are less and lesser RPGs being released out there. With already too few new RPGs, I ain't gonna complain, but I am prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2010)

They are saying that Resonance of Fate, is suppose to be a good rpg.. My copy of FFXIII will be here tomorrow.. blah, I'm not even straight with my computer hardware.. lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Now you know how PS3 owners feel when we get multiplatform games and they are always better looking on the 360 compared to the PS3, and its always the same excuse with game developers, "PS3 is too hard to code"shadedshu
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be a douche but I felt like saying that!



I agree.  Its pathetic.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2010)

Will grab a copy when it's Spring break. Now is BFBC2...


----------



## alucasa (Mar 9, 2010)

Crap, PS3 ver does not have Japanese voice.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, Ive spent a large portion of my day playing this game. I have been waiting for it as long as I can remember, and forced myself to stay an hour after work just to pick it up at midnight.

My impressions so far (PS3 version):

-Best looking console game ever (graphics wise)
-Battle system is unique and surprisingly good
-Enticing story and decent characters. (a must for a good RPG)
-I was expecting linearity, some games like to hold your hand, but with this one feels like it is handcuffed to you.

Altogether I agree with most of the reviews out there. It is an amazing story and great gameplay, but it needs more distractions. The removal of open worlds and towns is more noticeable than I hoped it would be. Do I regret getting the game? not at all, and I would definitely recommend it to anyone who is hungry for a good JRPG.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 10, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Well, Ive spent a large portion of my day playing this game. I have been waiting for it as long as I can remember, and forced myself to stay an hour after work just to pick it up at midnight.
> 
> My impressions so far (PS3 version):
> 
> ...



I wouldnt recommend it to someone thats hungry for a JRPG, because it simply ISNT an RPG anymore.  Its a turn-based action game, nothing more.  This is no more of an RPG then God Of War is.  Actually, God Of War is more like an RPG then this crud because you actually have some puzzles to solve and a bit of exploring, aswell as dispatching enemies.

A friend payed £80 for the Limited Edition FFXIII thats comes with all kinds of crap, including a MASSIVE hardback book.  It claims to be a guide, but I cant see anyone needing it.  How hard is it to walk straight, fight, walk some more, save game, & watch cut scene?  I felt like smashing the thing over his thick head!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 10, 2010)

Well an RPG isnt just centered on offering side quests and what not. So in that regards I am not disappointed whatsoever and highly recommend people don't blow a vein over that :lol: However, I do like the occasional distraction (hence the reason I am beating Tales of Vesperia before really playing this game) and ways to get better items. I must admit, the lack of items is disparaging to me with this game. However, if they do offer DLC that is cool, but with the PS3 version, I was hoping it was going to be different. Not the best FF ever but damn it looks sexy as hell.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 10, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well an RPG isnt just centered on offering side quests and what not. So in that regards I am not disappointed whatsoever and highly recommend people don't blow a vein over that :lol: However, I do like the occasional distraction (hence the reason I am beating Tales of Vesperia before really playing this game) and ways to get better items. I must admit, the lack of items is disparaging to me with this game. However, if they do offer DLC that is cool, but with the PS3 version, I was hoping it was going to be different. Not the best FF ever but damn it looks sexy as hell.



Vesperia was an awesome game. I'm not sure how far you are through, but take your time and visit many cities and locations throughout the game, or you will miss a lot. The only thing that I didn't like about that game was the short ending.  I know at one point they were developing a movie based on the Vesperia world, but only for a Japan audience.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 10, 2010)

I just ordered my copy via Amazon....since its gonna take it a while to get my US relatives and then over here, I doubt I'll be playing it anytime soon.

Over here, a single new PS3 game costs around 120$ - Which outright sucks. I just ordered Heavy Rain and Final Fantasy XIII for 114$. Even with the few bucks my relatives pay for shipping it over here, it will still be cheaper - And that's for TWO games.

Grah. Thieves.

I haven't played FF since VII on the PC (I haven't had a console since like 1992 until late last year when I got my PS3)...can't wait to get my hands on XIII - I really wanna play this game.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 11, 2010)

It is an awesome game Apoco, and I love it. Was playing it for a good while then put it down for about 8 months. Recently got back into it. Where I am in it now is Im doing some side quests. I have missed a decent bit of things, such as really getting Judith's weapon (at least I think I can) and the Knights of the Inn sidequest. I cannot get the lady in Capua Torim to take the 500k Gald so I don't know about that. I do have one Fell Arm though and am working on getting the others. Right now I got the first summon spirit as well so Im working on the other 3. Still awhile to go to beat the game and I have visited many places, including a dungeon or air krene that I cannot get into. Im sure I missed a good bit but Ill beat it, load the game, try to get more, then do an EX game.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm about 15 hours into the game, and honestly, I like the game. I couldn't care less about sidequests or towns or whatever other nonsense I've heard people complaining about on other sites. It doesn't break the game since the story is pretty decent and the battles are challenging enough. I don't even find Vanille to be as annoying as some have claimed. Sure she's a little spacey but I've seen far more annoying characters in other FF games let alone the JRPG genre. 

I don't think it will become a new favorite for me but it is still worthy of being a Final Fantasy game and one I plan to replay a few times to get the most out of it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2010)

Its far to linear and the storyline doesnt make up for that.
If you liked it thats cool i know some people will but its just not for me and a few others it seems.

What makes a JRPG? I cant quite understand the difference, apart from the obvious JRPGs have much more cutscenes.


----------



## rescawen (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE IT, dont know y many say bad things bout it, but its rly a solid 9.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 13, 2010)

rescawen said:


> I LOVE IT, dont know y many say bad things bout it, but its rly a solid 9.



I know, the games AWESOME!  I just love the way you walk in a practically straight line, have a battle, walk some more, save your game, watch 10 minutes of video, save your game again, then walk somemore..............it brings an whole new meaning to the RPG genre!

And dont get me started about the puzzle elements, they are so well thought out and have just the right difficulty level.  Like the part where you have to cross a massive hole and you dont know how to get across......but wait, the switch to lower the bridge is right next to you....IN-FUCKING-GENIUS!!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone else get to gran Pulse yet? I like how it becomes a bit more open ended and side missions become available.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 14, 2010)

I just finally made it to Gran Pulse. It is a lot more open and the C'ieth missions make for a nice way of getting some nice rewards. I'm currently working on my stats so I don't have to worry about my accidental run ins with the King Behemoths out there. I couldn't avoid one earlier and it managed to take me out in its power stance just when I got it down to less than 120,000 HP.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I just finally made it to Gran Pulse. It is a lot more open and the C'ieth missions make for a nice way of getting some nice rewards. I'm currently working on my stats so I don't have to worry about my accidental run ins with the King Behemoths out there. I couldn't avoid one earlier and it managed to take me out in its power stance just when I got it down to less than 120,000 HP.



ya those things are rediculous i was like omfg sweet a moving scy scraper!! yup deff was not ready for that. I didnt stand a chance.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 14, 2010)

If I could just initiate a pre-emptive attack, it might be a little easier, but these guys seem to have a wider field of vision or something. I came behind it slightly off to its left side and it was still alerted.

Hoplites in the Maw of the Abyss give relatively good CP without being too difficult.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> If I could just initiate a pre-emptive attack, it might be a little easier, but these guys seem to have a wider field of vision or something. I came behind it slightly off to its left side and it was still alerted.
> 
> Hoplites in the Maw of the Abyss give relatively good CP without being too difficult.



Use one of those cloaking thingy-me-bobs  (as you can see Ive played it so little that Ive forgot the name)


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have a link to a useful guide for weapon leveling? I haven't seem to have gotten the hang of it as I am (I suspect) pretty far into the game and have yet to get any weapons to the * level in order to transform them.


----------



## Stak (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats that stuff about no cities???
One of the first things i saw in youtube was a HUGe futuristic city with an all white ish theme. But you had to fight there. And some town with ppl walking around and talking and no fighting there.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 16, 2010)

I think when people refer to towns, they're referring to a non-hostile location where they can talk to NPCs, upgrade items, play mini-games, etc. Although, it would be kind of silly to have that kind of area on Cocoon since l'cie are feared by the public. 

I haven't found a guide yet, but I am looking for the same thing. From what I understand though, biological items don't give a lot of experience but increase your bonus while mechanical items give a lot of experience but take away bonuses. You probably already know that part but I figured I'd mention it just in case. As for a list of which items and how many of them it takes to increase the bonuses, I simply haven't found a complete one yet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah,
Just finished FF13 it took me 48h to do it.Tommorrow i willl strat God of war 3. Awsome ending


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am close to the ending but i will finish all of the side quests (cei'th stones) before finishing.


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 22, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I am close to the ending but i will finish all of the side quests (cei'th stones) before finishing.



Is that possible without getting the Stage 10 Crystarium? I tried a couple of A class missions, and had the crap kicked out of me in seconds of the start of the battle with my Stage 9 Crystarium maxed out. 

I'm on Chapter 13 right now. I am currently at 70 hours but that's because I like to take things a bit slower. I've taken the time to complete some missions as well as some chocobo digging to get some items.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 22, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> Is that possible without getting the Stage 10 Crystarium? I tried a couple of A class missions, and had the crap kicked out of me in seconds of the start of the battle with my Stage 9 Crystarium maxed out.
> 
> I'm on Chapter 13 right now. I am currently at 70 hours but that's because I like to take things a bit slower. I've taken the time to complete some missions as well as some chocobo digging to get some items.








I got olny crystarium on stage 5 maxed out only on 3 classes on each character.And i didnt do all side missions,was mostly going main quest.Hardest mob for me in game was adamantine(big dinosaur in grand pulse)and i only killed one because i had no choice.but big bosses i killed pretty easy(mostly second attempt)


----------



## Shadowdust (Mar 22, 2010)

That's pretty impressive dude. I don't think I could've pulled it off at stage 5.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 22, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> That's pretty impressive dude. I don't think I could've pulled it off at stage 5.



oh i put wrong info its 10 stage I got.i looked wrong place,sorry for my mistake.But after i defieted ofren they gave me stage 11,but i dont think i will play it now.Gonna start Gow3 for serious gaming.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

The merger of Square and its rival company, Enix, took place on April 1, 2003 - now it all makes sense. Theyve been laughing at us ever since


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 1, 2010)

I wonder if FF versus will be better.


----------



## Shadowdust (Apr 2, 2010)

I finally beat the game last week. I can see that this game will have the same division for players that FFVIII had. My only complaint was the relatively short ending. Overall though, I thought this was a great release. I'm re-playing through it right now and I'm not finding it boring at all even with its linear type gameplay. Now that I understand upgrading and how money is earned this time around, I think it will be a lot more fun since I can grind on my weapon levels even when I'm limited in the Crystarium. 

I don't know if Versus will be better, but it will definitely be different. I'm really interested in the story aspect of the game since it is part of the same universe but not the same planet. I'm thinking it will probably have to do with the the Maker though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 2, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I finally beat the game last week. I can see that this game will have the same division for players that FFVIII had. My only complaint was the relatively short ending. Overall though, I thought this was a great release. I'm re-playing through it right now and I'm not finding it boring at all even with its linear type gameplay. Now that I understand upgrading and how money is earned this time around, I think it will be a lot more fun since I can grind on my weapon levels even when I'm limited in the Crystarium.
> 
> I don't know if Versus will be better, but it will definitely be different. I'm really interested in the story aspect of the game since it is part of the same universe but not the same planet. I'm thinking it will probably have to do with the the Maker though.



when i finished ff13 i had all my weapons I used to max lvl upgraded(it showed me star symbol and no upgrades where awailable anymore.Probably will play it once more some time.


----------

